# Cold Weather



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve got the same air temps -but then I’m about 850 miles north of my usual grounds and can’t wait to get back home....


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Fished all weekend in SW Florida, beautiful out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

Weather sucked in west central Fl today!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Not quite that cold here, but I feel your pain. It was gusting 37mph at one point today. At least it made it an easy decision to stay in and clean the garage!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

permitchaser….if it helps at all, I did have to wear my winter shorts today.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

EasternGlow said:


> Fished all weekend in SW Florida, beautiful out.


Yeah not sure where the rain was today barely rained in eastern lee county where I live.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yeah not sure where the rain was today barely rained in eastern lee county where I live.


It poured here until about 11 then drizzled some off and on until after 3. It sucked!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Layers & more layers topped with Carhatt
Fish don't care what you look like.
Here in NC coast we fish every month of the year..... ICM


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

43 damp and blowing in my face.
50 high temp today in Madison Co.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

We must have caught a hundred redfish and trout on Saturday, I say bring on the cold weather it puts the fish right where I want them.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Weather sucked in west central Fl today!


You are correct. When these fronts blow through its frequently too messy to get out there.

Its frustrating when you know the fish are chewing...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

crboggs said:


> You are correct. When these fronts blow through its frequently too messy to get out there.
> 
> Its frustrating when you know the fish are chewing...


Or when you’ve got work you need to get done that just can’t be done in that weather.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

in coastal NC, it started raining Fri. night and is still raining....my toes are webbing out


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Its 37 degrees here today and snow and ice from north of me up through the Carolinas
> So I'm watching golf in Naples and their in short sleeves
> I guess all you south FL guys are out fishing
> Not here. I couldn't even go bird hunting this weekend because of rain
> Rant over


It's December papi


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love cold, wet weather for big trout fishing. It can’t always be live shrimp and bluebird skies!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love cold, wet weather for big trout fishing. It can’t always be live shrimp and bluebird skies!


It can be here in beautiful Swfl. That's why we have yankee season.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It can be here in beautiful Swfl. That's why we have yankee season.


quit giving away our secrets, the northern wall isn't done yet sheesh.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ShugC said:


> quit giving away our secrets, the northern wall isn't done yet sheesh.


Yeah it is have you driven around lately I do 100 plus miles a day it's getting crowded.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

ShugC said:


> quit giving away our secrets, the northern wall isn't done yet sheesh.


That secret’s been out for way too long!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> That secret’s been out for way too long!


10 4 that's like a secret fishing spot down here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

What do ya’ll do when it’s too cold and wet to do your work or hunt/fish?







I decided the wet ground was a perfect opportunity to push 4 big pine I felled a few weeks back into a pile and throw some fire to them. Tough to tell from the pic but that baby is about 15’ high and 20’ in diameter! Oh the joys of acreage!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I heard lots of snow in NC. I saw the governer on TV telling everyone to stay in. He had a sign language guy next to him signing away, so it must have been bad


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smores?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It was 37 this morning but this yellow orb came up in the sky and it’s suppo to get to 50


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Winter


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Im ready for it to cool down a bit here in Florida. Its been a hot year.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Smores?


Nah. Both of the above fires are probably too hot...even with a long stick, it's probably going to be more of a weenie roast.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

32F and frost on the deck this morning 30 miles north of Charleston.

Been firing up our JOTUL stove the last couple of nights.

Hopefully Red will be on or near leeward mud banks/structure this afternoon warming himself up with outgoing tide.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had frost on both cars this morning. Hoping the same thing! Reds warming up this afternoon.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

29 deeegreeees on nc coast


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

30 degrees at my house. The reds are 500 miles away


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> 30 degrees at my house. The reds are 500 miles away


You need to move closer to the reds and further from cold weather.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You need to move closer to the reds and further from cold weather.


It wasn't that much warmer down here this morning.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ShugC said:


> It wasn't that much warmer down here this morning.


Yeah I had 45 at my place this morning but looks like we're getting up to the mid 70's today here in swfl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

I had burrr! But managed to bust this bird stealin theif about 4:30 this A:M!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Now you are getting me pumped up boatbrains!! I just got permission on another big Wyoming ranch that needs predator control. Gotta make my initial visit, get the lay of the land and make a few stands.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You need to move closer to the reds and further from cold weather.


We don't need more people here! Plus it's hot!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> We don't need more people here! Plus it's hot!


He's around Atlanta I think so he knows hot


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> We don't need more people here! Plus it's hot!


Don't forget the mosquito's that can drink you dry of blood, cockroaches that eat small dogs and the constant smell of bengay


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^And don't forget the aroma of plywood that permeates the summers here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 52294
> I had burrr! But managed to bust this bird stealin theif about 4:30 this A:M!


Good for you. Love shooting those vermin


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Good for you. Love shooting those vermin


Thank you, that little turd was eating a chicken a day for a few weeks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Cold wet and blowin papi.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Going to be 32 here in the morning. I'm going bird hunting. May be taking my grandsons


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Take them babies hunting.
Good walking weather. Brrr


Might need some schnapps......


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

anytide said:


> Take them babies hunting.
> Good walking weather. Brrr
> 
> 
> Might need some schnapps......


Thanks don’t drink but coffe 
We found 2 coveys killed 5, I just guided and my grandsons had fun. Yes it was cold


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't mind the wind, don't mind the rain or the cold. But don't like em when they are happening at the same time. Wind as long as it's not to bad, but when it's blowing the rain into your face it really sucks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks don’t drink but coffe
> We found 2 coveys killed 5, I just guided and my grandsons had fun. Yes it was cold


Amen


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Here it comes papi
Brrrr....


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ve got the same air temps -but then I’m about 850 miles north of my usual grounds and can’t wait to get back home....


Dang it Capt. Bob, you must have been in my neighborhood. 880 miles from my house to Flamingo.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

anytide said:


> Here it comes papi
> Brrrr....


Before it became to popular my favorite steelhead river was the Gualala.
Steelhead fishing is a winter sport (no summer runs in this river) as that's when the fish arrive from their time in the Pacific.
Wading is pretty much mandatory as is long casts.
I drive up at night and park my camper van at a pull out on the river so I could hit the river at day light.
This particular time I'm hip deep throwing a 30' #3 Cortland shooting head with 20 pound mono shooting line and it's cold...
How cold I don't know but every third cast I had to stick my rod into the river to free up the guides as the water iced up on them and literally was keeping the line from moving threw them. That's brrr to me


----------

